# What do you see when you look down a Mole Hole??



## drakin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Molasses*


----------



## meateater (Apr 6, 2010)

Did ya get that one from sesame street?


----------



## drakin (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL...my 80 year old Ant says thats the joke her dad always told.....it struck me funny


----------



## jamminjimi (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL funny stuff


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 6, 2010)

OK, call me slow...  I read this yesterday, just now I got it...


----------



## mr mac (Apr 6, 2010)

S-l-o-w!


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL, thanx, I needed that...


----------



## the iceman (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## crazybuoy (Jul 6, 2010)

What can i do.


----------

